# Round One: Nabucco - Dio di Guida. Bastianini, Gobbi



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

The Gobbi video is not available here. Is is the one from the complete Decca recording?


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Tsaraslondon said:


> The Gobbi video is not available here. Is is the one from the complete Decca recording?


Verdi: Nabucco / Act 4 - Dio di Giuda! · Tito Gobbi · Giovanni Foiani · Chor der Wiener Staatsoper · Wiener Staatsopernorchester · Lamberto Gardelli Verdi: Nabucco ℗ 1965 Decca Music Group Limited
Try this one:


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Verdi: Nabucco / Act 4 - Dio di Giuda! · Tito Gobbi · Giovanni Foiani · Chor der Wiener Staatsoper · Wiener Staatsopernorchester · Lamberto Gardelli Verdi: Nabucco ℗ 1965 Decca Music Group Limited
> Try this one:


Yep. It's the same one.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Bastianini’s voice is the most attractive, but Gobbi’s is the most expressive and he knows how to make a point.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Much as it kills me to say it, because Bastianini'svoice for me is simply gorgeous, but the excitement that Gobbi brings to his art is mesmerizing so I am going for Gobbi. (this time!)


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Bastianini starts out by aspirating every other note, and he keeps on doing it. Hee-hee-ha-ha-ho-ho-hu-hu...Yikes! Gobbi does his share, but not three times his share and enough for tomorrow's lunch. His tone can be brutal and unlovely, but he's a true artist at all times, while Bastianini is mostly just a voice.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

I agree absolutely with Woodduck and would also point out that the Gobbi recording was made quite late in Gobbi's career, when he was 53.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> Bastianini starts out by aspirating every other note, and he keeps on doing it. Hee-hee-ha-ha-ho-ho-hu-hu...Yikes! Gobbi does his share, but not three times his share and enough for tomorrow's lunch. His tone can be brutal and unlovely, but he's a true artist at all times, while Bastianini is mostly just a voice.


That helped me notice aspirating observing the two. Thanks.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Woodduck said:


> Bastianini starts out by aspirating every other note, and he keeps on doing it. Hee-hee-ha-ha-ho-ho-hu-hu...Yikes! Gobbi does his share, but not three times his share and enough for tomorrow's lunch. His tone can be brutal and unlovely, but he's a true artist at all times, while Bastianini is mostly just a voice.


It was apparently quite acceptable for male singers to ”help” themselves by aspirating certain intervals - Bastianini, as Woodduck asserts, goes way beyond the acceptable. I found that most Italian (male) singers of a certain age did it, some quite unconsciously.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

MAS said:


> It was apparently quite acceptable for male singers to ”help” themselves by aspirating certain intervals - Bastianini, as Woodduck asserts, goes way beyond the acceptable. I found that most Italian (male) singers of a certain age did it, some quite unconsciously.


It put me off Bastianini's version after the first few bars.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

MAS said:


> It was apparently quite acceptable for male singers to ”help” themselves by aspirating certain intervals - Bastianini, as Woodduck asserts, goes way beyond the acceptable. I found that most Italian (male) singers of a certain age did it, some quite unconsciously.


Gorgeous voice for Bastianini, but Gobbi's was so much smoother and refined in the way he sang it and the choppiness from the aspirating I think was the cause. It was a great comparison for lil ole me.


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

LOL, I only knew Bastianini from thr recording of La Gioconda with Cerquetti and one La Boheme. There he had different voice, this is the first time I have heard his "normal" barytone !


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

I confess that I voted for Bastianini. I'm not deaf and blind to Gobbi's accomplishments. I did it just to mark another great artist.


----------

